# World of Warcraft Auf Dem Fernseher Spielen



## Sahmina (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe meinen mac an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen. das funktioniert wunderbar
Aber jetzt wollte wissen ob es möglich ist World of Warcraft vom Sofa aus zu bedienen.
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit einen der Folgenden Maus / Tastatur Lösungen.
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Fernbedienung-schnurlos-Bluetooth-Tastaturlayout/dp/B0012AYEHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298072046&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/IOGEAR-Wireless-Keyb-Mouse-GKM561R/dp/B002H0BOBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298072070&sr=8-1 Natürlich ist Maus und Tastatur immer noch am besten..
aber vll ist es trotzdem möglich damit zu spielen wenn man auf dem Sofa sitzt,
kann man ja schlecht ne Tastatur benutzen..

Mfg Sahmina


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

/moved to technik-forum


----------



## belatir (19. Februar 2011)

hi ich zock schon seid jahren auf der couch einfach tasta auf die beine und maus rechts auf die couch funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2011)

ich würd das auch gerne machen, nur bräuchte ich dazu mal noch locker nen 4 meter vga/dvi kabel. irgendwie hatte ich die immer als endsteuer im kopf. aber würd mich schon mal reizen von der couch aus aufm 42"


----------



## NexxLoL (19. Februar 2011)

Dass die Geräte wirklich zum Spielen taugen sollen, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Mach es doch einfach so wie belatir geschrieben hat, und nimm deine Tastatur auf die Beine.

BTW: bei mir wäre es sinnlos, weil mein Monitor größer ist als mein Fernseher xD


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2011)

Ich frag mich wie das Bild dann aussieht auf dem TV.
Wenn man jetzt ne Röhrenglotze hat wirds vom Bild her ja total schrottig sein oder?

Und ansonsten hat man sicher nicht die Schärfe wie aufm schönen LED Moni. Zumal man viel weiter wegsitzt.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das Bild dann aussieht auf dem TV.
> Wenn man jetzt ne Röhrenglotze hat wirds vom Bild her ja total schrottig sein oder?
> 
> Und ansonsten hat man sicher nicht die Schärfe wie aufm schönen LED Moni. Zumal man viel weiter wegsitzt.



Sieht sehr gut aus.
(Je nach TV auch besser)

Nur Schrift und co könnten etwas klein geraten.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte die Logitech diNovo Mini-Fernbedienung und kann nur abraten davon... grausam, ganz im Ernst. Um kurz einen Film etc. zu starten vollkommen ausreichend, aber um damit zu spielen, auf keinen Fall. Die Pfeiltasten machen vieles, aber nicht das was sie sollen. Schreiben wird damit zur Qual und sie sieht, entgegen der Bilder, absolut billig und grottig aus - die Bluetoothverbindung hat Aussetzer.

Finger weg davon! 

Zu mal der Preis in keinem Verhältnis steht... ist mir unbegreiflich wie eine ansonsten gute Firma wie Logitech so einen Müll produzieren kann.

EDIT: Achja, habe dann ne ganz normale Tastatur und Maus genommen, ähnlich wie Belatir schon schrieb - klappt wunderbar.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Februar 2011)

..man könnte doch auch nen Joypad anschliessen und damit spielen xD mit dem X-Box 360 Pad jedenfalls geht es und es gibt auch ein Keymapper tool wo man Tastaturbefehle und Mausbefehle auf das Pad legen kann.


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das Bild dann aussieht auf dem TV.
> Wenn man jetzt ne Röhrenglotze hat wirds vom Bild her ja total schrottig sein oder?
> 
> Und ansonsten hat man sicher nicht die Schärfe wie aufm schönen LED Moni. Zumal man viel weiter wegsitzt.



naja bei ner röhre haste wahrscheinlich eh keinen dvi/vga/hdmi eingang  und die normale PAL auflösung ist unter aller sau.
aber wenn man nen lcd/plasma hat, ists doch ne überlegung wert. mein 42" is zwar schon was älter und nur "hd-ready". aber sieht schon schick aus. und full hd glotzen stehen ja in sachen auflösung nem normalen pc tft auch in nix nach


----------



## Sahmina (21. Februar 2011)

Danke für die vielen antworten


xdave78 schrieb:


> ..man könnte doch auch nen Joypad anschliessen und damit spielen xD mit dem X-Box 360 Pad jedenfalls geht es und es gibt auch ein Keymapper tool wo man Tastaturbefehle und Mausbefehle auf das Pad legen kann.


Ich habe das Xbox360 Pad ausprobiert es funktioniert. Aber bei World of Warcraft werden es auf höheren level extrem viele Tastenkombinationen...
 ich werde das mit Tastatur und maus nochmal testen dank an alle.

mfg Sahmina


----------



## xxhajoxx (21. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich würd das auch gerne machen, nur bräuchte ich dazu mal noch locker nen 4 meter vga/dvi kabel. irgendwie hatte ich die immer als endsteuer im kopf. aber würd mich schon mal reizen von der couch aus aufm 42"



Oder Funk Maus/Tasta


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

Oder Kinect und Wiimote^^


Machst gleich noch Sport dabei.....


Gibt da Videos wo WoW echt damit gespielt werden kann...oder nur mit Kinect allein.



Hat etwas ähnliches schon wer probiert? Unabhängig von WoW, aber zB Windows steuern,usw....

Lässt sich sowas relativ einfach realisieren oder muss man da viel rumbasteln?


----------



## Topfkopf (22. Februar 2011)

Ansonsten: Razer Naga^^ dann brauchst keine Tastatur ;P Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das man da irgendwas mit Bluetoothadaptern drehen kann, um das Ding auf Funk umzustellen... Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht sicher.


----------

